
Forget the Amazon Hype, Fires Globally Have Declined 25% Since 2003 - turrini
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2019/08/30/forget-the-hype-forest-fires-have-declined-25-since-2003-thanks-to-economic-growth/#78c69c5c163d
======
sohkamyung
Best to also read what NASA Earth Observatory (linked in the article) also
says [1]:

> “There are really two separate trends,” said Randerson. “Even as the global
> burned area number has declined because of what is happening in savannas, we
> are seeing a significant increase in the intensity and reach of fires in the
> western United States because of climate change.”

[1] [https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/145421/building-
a-l...](https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/145421/building-a-long-term-
record-of-fire)

